# Looking to add grapple or brush rake to front end loader



## johncinco (Jan 18, 2013)

I am looking to add a log grapple, or some places call it a brush rake, to my front end loader. I see some complete kits, replacing my bucket, for about $1800. I see a couple more that just add a drop down catcher mounted to the top of my bucket, for about $800. I have tried to find one local in MI to buy, but the 2-3 companies I have contacted do not seem to reply. Shipping has to be a killer on something like this. 
Whatcha got, how does it work, and where can I buy one?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Jan 18, 2013)

I buy alot of attachments from mark supply. They have a ebay store, and shipping really isnt that bad.

eBay My World - marksupply88

He has a couple nice root grapples for sale right now. You wont find anyone nicer to deal with. I bought a grapple, forks, and toothbar for my dingo from him. He meet me on a sunday so i could pick them up.


----------



## 2dogs (Jan 19, 2013)

I know these guys make quality attachments.
Diamond Attachments - Quality Heavy Equipment Attachments


----------



## PassionForTrees (Jan 20, 2013)

Man I tell ya, I was thinking of going lighter on my 35 hp tractor for my Tree service and I was talked into going heavy duty and Im glad I listened. This root rake grapple is so strong and my machine can lift just about anything I put in it up all the way into the truck. But be careful, CAREFUL tipping is so easy with the weight. use common sense and go slow. I have the individual grapple one on left and one on right, I didnt like the space inbetween the two so I welded them closer by copying the pattern and now have the two sides pretty close I can pick from the center or each side and for picking firewood, going with the root take grapple dumps some of the crap out the bottom and I keep the wood. I have found more ways to use this and be profitable. I did get the switch put on the hydraulics to open and close with ease while raising and lowering the bucket/ tilt. I almost never use the regular bucket anymore! Quick attach skid steer mount for easy on and off to change to bucket or forks.... best way to go for me! good luck but remember to be careful not TIPPING.


----------



## Acosi151 (Jan 24, 2013)

The company I work for makes one like this
http://youtu.be/rsZd5gov-Js






There are a couple different designs depending on application
http://www.craigattachments.com/products/loader-attachments/loader-forestry-attachments/


----------



## ponyexpress976 (Jan 26, 2013)

I' ll second the recommendation for marksupply88. Had the best deal on a replacement bucket for my ramrod 900.


----------

